# Time Lapse with T3i



## jkassis (Feb 13, 2012)

How is it possible to do a time lapse with a T3i? I'm fairly new to the camera, and I think I remember reading it was possible, but I haven't figured out how yet. I just want to do a quick one of myself doing some art tomorrow. Any ideas?


----------



## Hickeydog (Feb 13, 2012)

You have to hook it up to a PC and use the Canon software.


----------



## iresq (Feb 13, 2012)

Magic Lantern is also an option.  There are off camera triggers that will do time lapse also.

Triggertrap device: universal off-camera trigger


----------



## TheHobbyist (Feb 14, 2012)

Some remotes will allow you to do time lapses. I have a wireless Vello that allows you to control the frequency and number of shots and it works pretty well. They also have a wired version for about $60.


----------

